# 120 Gallon With Home Made Stand and In Wall 55 Gallon With Drain and Fill Plumbing



## WTFJayJay (Jul 18, 2009)

So I just recently got into fish and im having a ton of fun doing research and setting up new tanks. As of now I have a 55 gallon planted Gouramis tank that I framed into the wall. I also have another 55 gallon African Cichlid tank that I just finished setting up about 3 weeks ago. Both tanks are pictured below .

I ended up finding a killer deal on a 120gallon tank with 15 juvi cichlids for $100!! So right now my 55 gallon is cramed full of about 32 fish . They actually seem pretty happy being so over stocked. But they will only be cramped like that for another day while I finish my stand and light canopy for the 120. Im making it out of 3/4" oak and staining it black. Ive got a few pics of the progress on it as well.


Also pictured is my plumbed water changing set up. My room is in the basement so ive got a drain line running down form the ceiling to the floor. It worked perfect to tap my drain lines into. My room actually used to be my sisters dark room, so we used to have a shop sink in the corner to wash out the chemical pans and stuff. Sooo im left with a hot and cold water line sticking out the wall that i plumbed into for my fill lines. I used 1/2 cpvc and so far its been working great!. I can do a 25% drain and fill change in about 15 min on the 55's. So much better than dragging hoses and buckets of water down the hall .



Anyway just thought id share what all ive done, critasium welcome im still new to all this . Oh and sry for the crappy cell phone pics.


Just made the frame for the 55 gallon planted Gouramis tank.


Finished 


Still need to paint the lid, but heres how i get to everything.


Few more pics




Kitty 



And heres the my current 55 gallon cichlid tank





The new housing and light canopy for the 120. Keep in mind that the black tv stand that 55 gallon is sitting on currently^^ will slide under it for extra support.



My canister filter will go in the left cabinet and thinking about putting my computer tower in the right seeing that its right up against my desk.


Andddd for the plumbing. Im goin to paint it to match the wall so it doesn't stand out so much. But really you dont notice it.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow. No really - WOW!! 

Great job. The tanks look amazing. I particularly love the framed tank. And kitten looks happy too.


----------



## Herky (Apr 23, 2009)

Amazing aquariums. You have an undeniable talent.


----------

